# Tail-wagging



## dcsgirl (Feb 15, 2004)

Do Maltese dogs wag their tail much? I know it's a weird question, but my little girl only wags her tail on specific occasions. E.g. when Legolas (her feline brother) plays with her, when I come back from work, when my grandmother visits.... I know some dogs that will go through the day wagging their tails, but is the Maltese less of a wagger? What are your experiences?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would say they are less of a wagger...compared to a lab yes. parker only wags his tail at the times you mention...mention a lab's name and the tail goes rampid. but i dont think they are the least waggiest...my mother's yorkie hardly ever wags her tail...only if she sees a squirrel outside is when she wags....so yes your baby is normal


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki is the same way. I sure wish he would wag it more! He will wag for: treats, walks, play time, "get the kitty". I love when he waggs his little tail, it always brings a smile to any one in the room









Judi


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi wags his tail when he is excited or happy about something


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

mine two too

if they are wagging their tail and themselves be sure of one thing they have a reason for it 

I find malts to be a bit more picky about things in general than most breeds and the tail wagging is no exception!! :lol:


----------



## dcsgirl (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks. I'm glad that my Fay is not the only one. I was worried that we weren't making her happy.


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

Meesta wags his tails when he sees me or my husband, food, other people, etc. You know, just anything that would make him happy!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper's not too much of a tail wagger either. If I've been gone or if we're playing are the only times he wags his tail. Not even for food!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

Before I got Lacey I had read that maltese are not much of tail waggers. Well, my little one wags her tail all day long, but she also acts crazy. I keep telling her that she is a maltese and she should be lady like! My breeder told me that she was the "sassy one out of the litter" and she wasn't kidding. But I love her so much and to me she is the perfect little girl. She went to the groomers today and everyone there just fell in love with her. She has such a personality.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

My little Palbert wags his tail ALL THE TIME!! I can just look at him, go to pet him, say his name etc. and he wags that little tail. It's very cute.


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I love my PALBERT_@Jul 29 2004, 10:53 PM
> *My little Palbert wags his tail ALL THE TIME!! I can just look at him, go to pet him, say his name etc. and he wags that little tail. It's very cute.*


 Palbert is an original name, how did you choose it?


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Carissa__@Jul 29 2004, 09:55 PM
> *Palbert is an original name, how did you choose it?*


It's pretty silly, actually. The name is off an internet cartoon. The word 'Pal' became Palbert. The cartoon was so funny I just had to use it. I knew it would be completely original. And I just love it. I couldn't see him as any other name (I had thought of Martini or Scampi... not so good for this pup).


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

spite and ellie only really wag their tails crazy at each other or with gruffi. i guess im not that interesting


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy isn't a tail wagger at all.. he's more of a jump up and down kinda guy. When he does wag his tail, it's like this tiny little wag that always seems to say "Eh, you are mildly interesting to me." :lol:


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

My girls wag their tail alot, specially Maya. When we get home from work they go crazy, when I'm baby talking to them, when they wake me up with kisses they wag their tail....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 30 2004, 09:03 AM
> *spite and ellie only really wag their tails crazy at each other or with gruffi. i guess im not that interesting
> 
> 
> ...


 awwww doctorcathy im sure u ARE interesting !! i bet they show their affection to u in a different way :lol:


----------

